# The Reality of the Absurdity of Uber Pay for Drivers & Pax Expectations



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Been trying this Uber driver stuff out for a month now.

See their ads everywhere (and the Lyft ads) about the income potential.

Wow, what a lie it's all been.

The extremely low driver fares are comical and sad, and the expectation of riders to get a 'five star experience' while I get *ZERO* star payout (($4.80 for flat pay trips) considering time involved, gas, wear and tear, obnoxious passengers and the openly rider-biased Uber rating system)).

How does *ANY* rider paying $7.00 dollars *TOTAL* before Uber/driver split (for short trip XL), for dropping off 4-7 people safely, jump in your vehicle and act like they own it (turning radio up *FULL BLAST* with gangsta rap, refusing to not bring open containers into the vehicle, and climbing over seats to get in rather than acting like an adult and moving seats as designed) *EXPECT* to be given a 5 star ride?

The low fares have brought out the classless, the drunks and the stooges who believe the little money they pay *AFFORDS* them the right to do as they please in *YOUR CAR*.

Try doing *ANY* of that stuff on public transportation, or in a city cab, and see what it gets you.

Here's the real rub, though.

It's *TOO LATE* for any of my thoughts on this to matter.
*
UBER* is designed to driver-less platform, which will happen faster than most of us realize, and the current driver payouts are beyond degrading, and riders are being trained to expect *HUGE* service for those laughable driver fares.

Lyft is no better, and these 'ride sharing' services are really beating down the very people making them work, the drivers.

Think about this the next time you drive 10 to 12 minutes to pick up your riders, spend 5 minutes or more waiting on them to even *THINK* about coming out to the car, drive them 8-10 minutes to another bar, spend another 5 minutes helping them all get out, while being polite and friendly:
*
"They will spend more than YOUR fare portion on the first mixed drink they buy at the new bar, and every drink after, all while you MADE 4.80 cents for half an hour of your time, before gas, and your cars wear and tear".

THEN, they will give you a low rating score because you said (politely and firmly) "NO, you can't blare Gangsta rap in MY CAR, while I drive you, nor can you crawl over MY seats rather than slide them forward, or bring your alcohol along for the ride". *

Oh, and now I understand that the *UBER /* *'Independent Contractor'* relationship will *NO LONGER* allow me to cancel rides I think are too far away, or worth canceling based on my experience with the areas the ping came from, for fear of being deactivated.

So I no longer can *DECIDE* for myself whether to accept or cancel a ride based on *MY PROFIT* potential, without fear of being deactivated, because *UBER* doesn't want the rider to have a bad *UBER* experience, for their 4.80 cent payout on average, flat rate XL rides.

The clue bird flew over me pretty quick on this 'Ride Share' scam.

Riders wins big, cause they get more drinking money due to stupid low fares.

Uber wins bigger, cause they are valued at 50 BILLION through last week.

Drivers, well, you're gonna be extinct soon anyway.

At a 50 *BILLION* dollar valuation, it doesn't matter to *UBER* what drivers think.

A 3rd world, immigrant driver will *GLADLY* work for $8.00-$10.00 dollars an hour, before car expenses, and be thankful for being abused by customers in their own car, while being rated a 3 or less stars.

Me, not so much.

Also, if you haven't watched this amazing *Grand Theft Uber* TRUE lawsuit movie, you should.

Right Now.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

I wish people would stop referring to ubers 50 billion valuation like it means anything.

What matters is the company's ability to make money and the recently leaked fundamentals show the uber is actually losing money.

I think that's the real reason behind these poverty rates. It's less about pure greed and strategy to corner the market or whatever and more about desperation to stay afloat since this company appears to be run by ******s.

Oh, and lol about driverless cars replacing us at uber. 

Travis smuggly asked tesla for 500,000 driverless cars and Tesla subtly hinted at cutting out the middleman when it comes to driverless ride share. Which means that as soon as the tech is available tesla will do it themselves and uber won't have anything since they have neither the capital/resources to create cars from scratch on a Google/Apple/tesla level.

Uber is a sinking ship and I'd be surprised if this company is still around in 2 years.

Oh and that's not even including all the lawsuits lol


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

If uber had to buy the insurance the cars and pay all other expenses and pay the drivers a wage stated in their advertisments they would be unable to stay a float so they feel it`s better for them to just mislead the drivers and get their cut


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

944turb0 said:


> I wish people would stop referring to ubers 50 billion valuation like it means anything.
> 
> What matters is the company's ability to make money and the recently leaked fundamentals show the uber is actually losing money.
> 
> ...


I wish people would stop saying, uber is losing money, like it means anything.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

The driverless car plan is just as absurd. When Uber is forced to purchase a fleet of vehicles, pay for insurance to protect their passengers (and any other potential victims of their driverless cars) along with gas, cleaning after every trip (who is gonna do that? Self cleaning car?) , paying for regular maintenance and repairs (as the disrespecting pax attempt all sorts of mischief while the car is autopiloted), and adjust for depreciation of their new fleet esp due to high mileage, Uber suddenly begins to understand what the drivers have been saying all this time.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> The driverless car plan is just as absurd. When Uber is forced to purchase a fleet of vehicles, pay for insurance to protect their passengers (and any other potential victims of their driverless cars) along with gas, cleaning after every trip (who is gonna do that? Self cleaning car?) , paying for regular maintenance and repairs (as the disrespecting pax attempt all sorts of mischief while the car is autopiloted), and adjust for depreciation of their new fleet, Uber suddenly begins to understand what the drivers have been saying all this time.


Has the thought occurred to you that the driverless cars need not be owned by uber.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Uber is already paying for commercial insurance for the duration of every ride. It works out to be about $0.70 per ride. Once you factor in the payment costs, you et get Uber's $1 / ride SRF


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Has the thought occurred to you that the driverless cars need not be owned by uber.


Don't steal my thunder...
it's a potential learning moment for Uber.
If you insist on your point, the obvious question is WHO would own them?
Generous Uber fans?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> Uber is already paying for commercial insurance for the duration of every ride. It works out to be about $0.70 per ride. Once you factor in the payment costs, you et get Uber's $1 / ride SRF


Coming soon...
$50 NHDF (No Human Driver Fee)


----------



## Fvajda68 (Mar 19, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Been trying this Uber driver stuff out for a month now.
> 
> See their ads everywhere (and the Lyft ads) about the income potential.
> 
> ...


Uber won't be around long with this strategy. Drivers make it work. Uber doesn't care about drivers at all. Common sense tells me it won't be forever. Lyft on the other hand does care about us they make sure we make money. We keep all the surge, get paid daily and pay less commission. I think they will beat Uber in no time


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

www.salon.com/2015/10/31/the_uber_economy_fks_us_all_how_permalancers_and_sharer_gigs_guts_the_middle_class

http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden

http://nyp.st/1WTDBUX


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Think about this the next time you drive 10 to 12 minutes to pick up your riders, spend 5 minutes or more waiting on them to even *THINK* about coming out to the car, drive them 8-10 minutes to another bar, spend another 5 minutes helping them all get out, while being polite and friendly


Don't accept pings more than 8 minutes away (on average). Concerned about acceptance rate? Turn the app off and drive to a more populated area or drive at different times. I've ignored three in a row and my accept rates are still 85-92%. Only wait a maximum of 7 minutes for pax, if you're feeling nice. Short fares? Yes definitely a possibility but if it's a highly populated strip of bars you'll get another quick ping and eventually someone will be leaving the city 20+ minutes away. And 5 minutes to get out of the car? I can understand it taking another 20 seconds for people to get out of an XL versus my X but that's it.



SharedRideTruther said:


> blare Gangsta rap in MY CAR


320 rides in a little over a month (4.88 rating) and I've had one person ask about an AUX cord/music which I gave her under the condition I control the volume, which I did. Speak firmly, professionally but still welcoming. My car my rules, and my music (SiriusXM 53 - Chill, down tempo and deep house )



SharedRideTruther said:


> bring your alcohol along for the ride


"Can I bring this in?"
*can of Miller Lite*
"No."

I have an absolute zero tolerance for open containers in my car. If I see it you're out, if you ask to bring it in you will be asked to throw it out. Closed containers go in the truck or you will not ride.


----------



## Miss Memphis (Oct 19, 2015)

Uber sucks. Its a job for the desperate, like myself. I wouldn't suggest this scam to anyone.


----------

